# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  Dont They Ever Get Tired Of Saying Stupid Stuff?

## Taxcutter

A CUNY professor says that having a solid nuclear family when you are white promotes white supremacy.

  Even a multiracial family doesnt help  so she says.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/10/31...port-says.html

  quoth the link:
  families reproducing white children are part of the problem as they facilitate white supremacy in the country

  White people: do you own your home? When you die, where's wealth in that house going? If it's to your children, you're reproducing (inequality).


  Taxcutter says:
  Right up there with the jackass on the Left Coast who said peanut butter and jelly sandwiches are racist.

----------

Knightkore (11-28-2017),Molly Pitcher (11-30-2017),MrMike (11-29-2017),Quark (11-28-2017),Rutabaga (11-28-2017)

----------


## Crunch

I guess the fact that I have a high credit rating makes me a racist.

----------

Knightkore (11-28-2017),Molly Pitcher (11-30-2017)

----------


## Morning Star

white priv.jpg

----------

Knightkore (11-28-2017),Molly Pitcher (11-30-2017),Quark (11-28-2017)

----------


## Traddles

Well, if he means that a higher percentage of whites choose to have intact 2-parent families than do blacks, that intact 2-parent families tend to do better economically and socially than single-parent or otherwise broken families, and therefore 2-parent families benefit whites more often than blacks, I suppose he would be correct. Choices have consequences.

Why this moron is promoting choices that tend to have poorer outcomes is something I don't get. I've never understood the point of making people equal by making them equally miserable.

----------

Knightkore (11-28-2017),Molly Pitcher (11-30-2017),Quark (11-28-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley

Notice the diss isn't against abandoning your own children. It's to make you feel guilty and shamed for doing the right thing.

----------

JustPassinThru (11-28-2017),Molly Pitcher (11-30-2017),Morning Star (11-28-2017),Quark (11-28-2017),Swedgin (11-28-2017),Traddles (11-28-2017)

----------


## Morning Star

> Notice the diss isn't against abandoning your own children. It's to make you feel guilty and shamed for doing the right thing.


Liberalism is astounding.

----------

Molly Pitcher (11-30-2017),Quark (11-28-2017),Rita Marley (11-28-2017)

----------


## Swedgin

I think, what she be all tryin to say, is that PERSONAL RESPONSIBILITY be RACIST, an shit!

As fo the questions she aks, I done bought my own home, by my own self.

When I die, I be leavin' it to my dog, and kitty-cats.  (OR, maybe, I get a reverse mortgage, and, just leave it to the bank!)

That is, if Uncle Sam don' come an say I don' be deservin' my own home, an shit......

----------

Molly Pitcher (11-30-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

quoth the link:
“…families “reproducing white children” are “part of the problem” as they facilitate white supremacy in the country…”



i certainly hope so...to do otherwise would reverse thousands of years of evolution...

----------

Quark (11-28-2017)

----------


## Old Tex

Don’t They Ever Get Tired Of Saying Stupid Stuff?

The answer is no, they don't. They open their mouths & out it comes.

----------

Quark (11-28-2017),Rutabaga (11-28-2017)

----------


## coke

Back a few years ago there was a website called Stickam. It was mostly a bunch of teen chatroom crap, but they also had some chats rooms that were very interesting. My personal favorite was debate ideas. Seriously smart people and deep conversations about a variety of subjects on that. The first time I ever heard this attack of the nuclear family was on there. At first I thought it was a joke. Then as the conversation kept going I saw it for what I perceived it to be and what I feel it is now. It is nothing more than supporting Marxism to each according to their need. Comrade, we must take your wages and give it to the single mom with 5 kids, because she needs it more than you do with you wife and 1.7 children.

----------

Quark (11-28-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

What about black people who own their own home?  There are a number of them as well.  Are  they promoting racism by leaving their homes to their children?

----------

Quark (11-28-2017)

----------


## Quark

> A CUNY professor says that having a solid nuclear family when you are white promotes white supremacy.
> 
>   Even a multiracial family doesnt help  so she says.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/10/31...port-says.html
> 
>   quoth the link:
>   families reproducing white children are part of the problem as they facilitate white supremacy in the country
> 
> ...


No!

----------


## Traddles

> Notice the diss isn't against abandoning your own children. It's to make you feel guilty and shamed for doing the right thing.


Quite perverse. As the prophet said, "Woe to those who call evil 'good' and good 'evil'!" Sadly, the worst woe will come down on the children of those he encourages to eschew two-parent homes.

----------

Rita Marley (11-28-2017)

----------


## Morning Star

> Comrade, we must take your wages and give it to the single mom with 5 kids, because she needs it more than you do with you wife and 1.7 children.


(Why) WTF, should anyone be responsible for someone else's bad decisions?

----------


## RobertLafollet

Ok, as a socialist I agree this prof is an idiot.  Where do you find people like this?   I talk to lots of leftists. I can't imagine any of them agreeing that a solid family is a bad thing.  I think some of the right wing sites must spend months looking through the web for nuts.

----------


## Swedgin

> What about black people who own their own home?  There are a number of them as well.  Are  they promoting racism by leaving their homes to their children?


One such family in my neighborhood.

They are LEADERS in the neighborhood, although, they really do not seek such authority, and, never actively try to "be named" to such a position.

They have several foster children (and many of the other kids in the neighborhood hang out over at their house.)

They always decorate their yard for the holidays, and, have a vollyball net, etc. during the Summer.

I see them, with their kids, going to sporting events, dance recitals, school meetings, etc.

These are the sorts of people who LEAD....by EXAMPLE.......

(The BEST type, in my book!)

----------

Morning Star (11-28-2017)

----------


## Morning Star

> Ok, as a socialist I agree this prof is an idiot.  Where do you find people like this?   I talk to lots of leftists. I can't imagine any of them agreeing that a solid family is a bad thing.  I think some of the right wing sites must spend months looking through the web for nuts.


I think this is more of a progressive ideology than socialist, but the lines are easily blurred. Ultimately I believe progressives want one global utopia with no borders no families and equality of outcome for all.

----------


## RobertLafollet

> I think this is more of a progressive ideology than socialist, but the lines are easily blurred. Ultimately I believe progressives want one global utopia with no borders no families and equality of outcome for all.


Never heard a progressive say such a dumb A thing either.  Never heard anyone say any such thing.  The whole idea of Democratic welfare programs are to keep families together.  We've spent the last 50 years changing welfare laws to make that easier.

----------


## Rita Marley

> Never heard a progressive say such a dumb A thing either.  Never heard anyone say any such thing.  The whole idea of Democratic welfare programs are to keep families together.  We've spent the last 50 years changing welfare laws to make that easier.


Yeah? That's certainly worked out well, hasn't it. Yet another Democrat no-brainer.

----------

MedicineBow (11-28-2017),Rutabaga (11-28-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Never heard a progressive say such a dumb A thing either.  Never heard anyone say any such thing.  The whole idea of Democratic welfare programs are to keep families together.  We've spent the last 50 years changing welfare laws to make that easier.


then WHY did the state demand that fathers* not* be in the home of welfare recipients?

----------

Rita Marley (11-28-2017)

----------


## Morning Star

> Never heard a progressive say such a dumb A thing either.  Never heard anyone say any such thing.  The whole idea of Democratic welfare programs are to keep families together.  We've spent the last 50 years changing welfare laws to make that easier.


I have heard this from progressives in the way they support for single mothers, abortion and queer-o-sexual marriage and child indoctrination in the form of allowing these mentally deranged idiots adopt children. As for the elimination of borders and equality of outcome that is not even debatable.

----------


## Morning Star

Bernie.jpg

----------


## RMNIXON

> A CUNY professor says that having a solid nuclear family when you are white promotes white supremacy.



In simple terms we need more broken white families to make us all even. White people should embrace the dysfunctional family and more government dependence. 

 :Sofa:

----------

Morning Star (11-28-2017)

----------


## RMNIXON

> Ok, as a socialist I agree this prof is an idiot.  *Where do you find people like this?*   I talk to lots of leftists. I can't imagine any of them agreeing that a solid family is a bad thing.  I think some of the right wing sites must spend months looking through the web for nuts.


You find them in Universities all over this country. Stop blaming the messenger and pay attention for once!  :Geez:

----------


## RobertLafollet

> I have heard this from progressives in the way they support for single mothers, abortion and queer-o-sexual marriage and child indoctrination in the form of allowing these mentally deranged idiots adopt children. As for the elimination of borders and equality of outcome that is not even debatable.


Having spent a few years as a single parent I certainly support single parents.  Some of us are men.  I was lucky I could get a contract that let me work much of the time at home.  Both the kids were in school so I didn't have sitter problems when I did go out to customers.  A lot of people can't do that.  The youngest was 5 when my ex decided I wasn't making enough money and she wasn't having enough fun and left.  

I don't support the gay life style but I don't want to see them discriminated against.  Abortion is a sin but the government shouldn't get involved with religion.

I do support 2 parent households with one parent being a a full time parent.  But in our society that is getting harder to do.  We should make it easier with a 32 hour work week and a $15 minimum wage.

----------


## RobertLafollet

> You find them in Universities all over this country. Stop blaming the messenger and pay attention for once!


A lot of people - particularly freshmen - are fools.

----------


## RobertLafollet

> (Why) WTF, should anyone be responsible for someone else's bad decisions?


Cain said it best "Am I my brothers keeper".  We don't have Gods answer.  I expect it was a disgusted look and Yes.

----------


## RobertLafollet

> Yeah? That's certainly worked out well, hasn't it. Yet another Democrat no-brainer.


It has improved things.  There is a way to go still.

----------


## RobertLafollet

> then WHY did the state demand that fathers* not* be in the home of welfare recipients?


We're talking about the 60's where and where I grew up.  At the time it was because the Republicans felt able bodied men should be working.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Well, if he means that a higher percentage of whites choose to have intact 2-parent families than do blacks, that intact 2-parent families tend to do better economically and socially than single-parent or otherwise broken families, and therefore 2-parent families benefit whites more often than blacks, I suppose he would be correct. Choices have consequences.
> 
> Why this moron is promoting choices that tend to have poorer outcomes is something I don't get. I've never understood the point of making people equal by making them equally miserable.


Equally miserable=socialism.

----------


## MedicineBow

> Ok, as a socialist I agree this prof is an idiot.  Where do you find people like this?   I talk to lots of leftists. I can't imagine any of them agreeing that a solid family is a bad thing.  I think some of the right wing sites must spend months looking through the web for nuts.


LOL. One doesn't need to "look" far. They're everywhere....even some right here.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> We're talking about the 60's where and where I grew up.  At the time it was because the Republicans felt able bodied men should be working.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO: KMSL :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

 :Wtf20:

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> We're talking about the 60's where and where I grew up.  At the time it was because the Republicans felt able bodied men should be working.


But I thought the democrats and the unions took all the credit for that. 
It's good to hear a democrat finally give credit where credit is due.  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## MedicineBow

> Having spent a few years as a single parent I certainly support single parents.  Some of us are men.  I was lucky I could get a contract that let me work much of the time at home.  Both the kids were in school so I didn't have sitter problems when I did go out to customers.  A lot of people can't do that.  The youngest was 5 when my ex decided I wasn't making enough money and she wasn't having enough fun and left.  
> 
> I don't support the gay life style but I don't want to see them discriminated against.  Abortion is a sin but the government shouldn't get involved with religion.
> 
> I do support 2 parent households with one parent being a a full time parent.  But in our society that is getting harder to do.  We should make it easier with a 32 hour work week and a $15 minimum wage.


Why would you support working 20% less hours? You do realize that for most people this would reduce their incomes???

 Here's a novel concept, when I chose to get ahead I actually worked more than 40 hours.

----------


## Rita Marley

> It has improved things.  There is a way to go still.


You said the whole idea behind welfare was to keep families together. Instead it has torn families apart.

I suppose things will really improve when everyone is on welfare and there are no families at all.

----------


## RobertLafollet

> Why would you support working 20% less hours? You do realize that for most people this would reduce their incomes???
> 
>  Here's a novel concept, when I chose to get ahead I actually worked more than 40 hours.


Automation has massively increase productivity.  We have more people then jobs at the low end.  We make training to expensive.  We need to make jobs pay better and spread the jobs around.  The next 5 years is going to see a lot more automation, even if the minimum wage were to be dropped.

----------


## RobertLafollet

> You said the whole idea behind welfare was to keep families together. Instead it has torn families apart.
> 
> I suppose things will really improve when everyone is on welfare and there are no families at all.


I didn't say the whole idea was to keep families together but it should be a major goal.

----------


## Rutabaga

> We're talking about the 60's where and where I grew up.  At the time it was because the Republicans felt able bodied men should be working.


able bodied men/women should be working...it has nothing to do with fathers being told they couldn't live with their children...

----------


## Rita Marley

> I didn't say the whole idea was to keep families together but it should be a major goal.


Yes, Bob. You did.



> Never heard a progressive say such a dumb A thing either.  Never heard anyone say any such thing.  *The whole idea of Democratic welfare programs are to keep families together.*  We've spent the last 50 years changing welfare laws to make that easier.

----------

Rutabaga (11-28-2017)

----------


## RobertLafollet

> able bodied men/women should be working...it has nothing to do with fathers being told they couldn't live with their children...


If the child is under school age and it is a single parent they should not be working in most cases.

----------


## Rutabaga

> If the child is under school age and it is a single parent they should not be working in most cases.


why not?

----------


## Rutabaga

> Yes, Bob. You did.


i was going to point that out as well...but,,,, :Dontknow:

----------

Rita Marley (11-28-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley

> i was going to point that out as well...but,,,,


Democrats are good at spotting problems, horrendous at solving them.

----------

Morning Star (11-29-2017),Rutabaga (11-29-2017)

----------


## Morning Star

> At the time it was because the Republicans felt able bodied men should be working.


What's wrong with that idea?

----------


## Morning Star

> Democrats are good at spotting problems, horrendous at solving them.


They are not even good at spotting them, case and point : Islam.

----------

Rita Marley (11-29-2017),Rutabaga (11-29-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley

> They are not even good at spotting them, case and point : Islam.


They sure knew what to do about unwanted babies and how to keep families together through welfare.

----------

Rutabaga (11-29-2017)

----------


## nonsqtr

> They sure knew what to do about unwanted babies and how to keep families together through welfare.


Those weren't problems, they were opportunities.

----------

Rita Marley (11-29-2017),Rutabaga (11-29-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Those weren't problems, they were opportunities.


So is islam.

----------

Rutabaga (11-29-2017)

----------


## Morning Star

> They sure knew what to do about unwanted babies and how to keep families together through welfare.


I don't know about that, the two ideologies are in conflict. If you want more dependents keeping unwanted babies makes more sense then aborting them.

----------


## Rita Marley

> I don't know about that, the two ideologies are in conflict. If you want more dependents keeping unwanted babies makes more sense then aborting them.


Nuking China would do wonders for the planet's overpopulation problem, too.

----------


## Morning Star

> Nuking China would do wonders for the planet's overpopulation problem, too.


IMO the world would be much better off if we capped the Human race at around 2 Billion.

----------


## Rita Marley

> IMO the world would be much better off if we capped the Human race at around 2 Billion.


OK, you first. Two is my lucky number.

----------



----------


## Morning Star

> OK, you first.


That is the stupid reply that everyone gives. If I am going to kill 5 Billion people I'm certainly not going to kill myself.

I would start with the Muslims, the liberals and the dindunuffins. I probably would need to go much deeper.

----------


## Rita Marley

> That is the stupid reply that everyone gives. If I am going to kill 5 Billion people I'm certainly not going to kill myself.
> 
> I would start with the Muslims, the liberals and the dindunuffins. I probably would need to go much deeper.


But two is my lucky number.

----------


## Morning Star

> But two is my lucky number.


Then Humans would go extinct, it takes about 25 pairs to sustain a genetically diverse viability.

Which, BTW, disproves the Adam and Eve non-sense.

----------


## Rita Marley

> Then Humans would go extinct, it takes about 25 pairs to sustain a genetically diverse viability.
> 
> Which, BTW, disproves the Adam and Eve non-sense.


You have no idea of Adam and Eve's genetic makeup. It's just as likely that we are the mutants.

----------


## Rutabaga

> IMO the world would be much better off if we capped the Human race at around 2 Billion.


thats the un's suggestion...

----------

Morning Star (11-29-2017)

----------


## Morning Star

> thats the un's suggestion...


You mean Agenda 21?

Probably one of the few things I agree with.

----------


## Morning Star

> You have no idea of Adam and Eve's genetic makeup. It's just as likely that we are the mutants.


They were mutant Apes, but there was a very large number of them it wasn't just two.

----------


## Rita Marley

> They were mutant Apes, but there was a very large number of them it wasn't just two.


Where did these apes come from?

Keep going.

----------


## Morning Star

> Where did these apes come from?
> Keep going.


Humans are apes and the apes came before us came from apes that existed before them which came from primates before them all the way back to the first living organisms, .... what ever that was. 

No remains, of the millions of cataloged species that has EVER been found, have been found out of time with the sequence which evolution predicts. Not one.

----------


## Rita Marley

> Humans are apes and the apes came before us came from apes that existed before them which came from primates before them all the way back to the first living organisms, .... what ever that was. 
> 
> No remains, of the millions of cataloged species that has EVER been found, have been found out of time with the sequence which evolution predicts. Not one.


Where did these original organisms come from?

----------


## Morning Star

> Where did these original organisms come from?


Earth

----------


## RobertLafollet

> why not?


Raising a child is a full time job.  Better a parent does it then a day care center.  Kids were raised better and the world was safer when one parent stayed home and raised them.  Used to be a family was multi generational.  

Don't come up with the BS about not having kids.  People aren't built that way.  Also in a huge number of cases things start out 2 parent and then become 1 parent.

----------


## Morning Star

> Raising a child is a full time job.  Better a parent does it then a day care center.  Kids were raised better and the world was safer when one parent stayed home and raised them.  Used to be a family was multi generational.  
> 
> Don't come up with the BS about not having kids.  People aren't built that way.  Also in a huge number of cases things start out 2 parent and then become 1 parent.


That is why all newborns should be spayed or neutered at birth. When they grow up and are successful enough to afford in vitro fertilization they can have a child.

----------


## RobertLafollet

> They were mutant Apes, but there was a very large number of them it wasn't just two.


The hominid line is distinct from the ape line.  I believe in guided evolution.  God used natural law to make us.

----------


## RobertLafollet

> That is why all newborns should be spayed or neutered at birth. When they grow up and are successful enough to afford in vitro fertilization they can have a child.


Talk about a way to start a revolution that would do it.

----------


## Rita Marley

> Earth


Keep going. Where did Earth come from? 

Keep going.

----------


## MrMike

> A CUNY professor says that having a solid nuclear family when you are white promotes white supremacy.
> 
>   Even a multiracial family doesnt help  so she says.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/10/31...port-says.html
> 
>   quoth the link:
>   families reproducing white children are part of the problem as they facilitate white supremacy in the country
> 
> ...


What kind of Jelly?

 :Thinking:

----------

Rutabaga (11-29-2017)

----------


## Morning Star

> The hominid line is distinct from the ape line.  I believe in guided evolution.  God used natural law to make us.


No its not:

The Hominidae (/hɒˈmɪnɪdiː/), whose members are known as great apes or hominids, are a taxonomic family of primates that includes eight extant species in four genera: _Pongo, the Bornean, Sumatran and Tapanuli orangutan; Gorilla, the eastern and western gorilla; Pan, the common chimpanzee and the bonobo; and Homo, which includes modern humans and its extinct relatives (e.g., the Neanderthal), and ancestors, such as Homo erectus.

_Several revisions in classifying the great apes have caused the use of the term "hominid" to vary over time. Its original meaning referred only to humans (_Homo) and their closest non-extant relatives. That restrictive meaning has now been largely assumed by the term "hominin", which comprises all members of the human clade after the split from the chimpanzees (Pan).  The current, 21st-century meaning of "hominid" includes all the great apes including humans. Usage still varies, however, and some scientists and laypersons still use "hominid" in the original restrictive sense; the scholarly literature generally shows the traditional usage until around the turn of the 21st century._*

*If there is a creator he definitely used evolution to guide our design but we are still Apes. Like it or not.

----------


## Morning Star

> What kind of Jelly?


*Black*berry of course

----------

MrMike (11-29-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Raising a child is a full time job.  Better a parent does it then a day care center.  Kids were raised better and the world was safer when one parent stayed home and raised them.  Used to be a family was multi generational.  
> 
> Don't come up with the BS about not having kids.  People aren't built that way.  Also in a huge number of cases things start out 2 parent and then become 1 parent.


if you cant afford to raise them, dont have them...if you make poor choices, they are YOURS not mine......

----------


## Rutabaga

> What kind of Jelly?


toe jam?
fumunda cheese?
i don't like jelly,,,i'm a preserve's kinda guy...

----------

MrMike (11-29-2017)

----------


## Taxcutter

Was this woman in contact with the Naptown nurse that spouted off the same stuff ... and got fired?

----------

Molly Pitcher (11-30-2017)

----------


## Molly Pitcher

> I think, what she be all tryin to say, is that PERSONAL RESPONSIBILITY be RACIST, an shit!
> As fo the questions she aks, I done bought my own home, by my own self.When I die, I be leavin' it to my dog, and kitty-cats.  (OR, maybe, I get a reverse mortgage, and, just leave it to the bank!)
> That is, if Uncle Sam don' come an say I don' be deservin' my own home, an shit......


Don't do a reverse mortgage.  You might as well just sign everything over to the bank/government.

----------

